# [SOLVED] win 8 chrome crashes



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

when selecting crome from desktop or tile chrome explorer loads red screen then just crashes have to force pc restsrt every time i close chrome to to enable net searching awwwww... help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: win 8 chrome crashes*

Uninstall Chrome, restart, download it again and reinstall it.


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8 chrome crashes*

ok didnt think that would solve issue but will do and report back


----------

